# How mch time??



## Sukhvinder (Sep 7, 2012)

Dude, I had submitted my eoi on 3rd sept. and it was selected on 5th sept. itself. Now my question is how much time will i hv to wait to receive my ita, because some other people who were selected on 5th sept have already received theirs.


----------



## jsharbuck (Jul 26, 2012)

Might not hurt to call them


----------



## Sukhvinder (Sep 7, 2012)

ok, and wat's their phone no. or perhaps, even the e-mail id?


----------



## jsharbuck (Jul 26, 2012)

Not sure off hand. Check the NZ Immigration site. Good luck


----------

